

Ask HN: Where Can I donate a working computer? - crisnoble

I have a 2011 iMac and MacBook that I would like to donate. I feel like giving by it to Goodwill it may go to waste. Are there any charities along the lines of &quot;setup hackerspaces for underprivileged members of the community&quot; that would like slightly used but very functional computers?
======
jeffmould
Depending on where you are, you may try emailing Fred Wilson (@avc). I know he
works with a lot of the schools in NY bringing technology in and may have some
ideas. You can contact him pretty easily through his blog
([http://avc.com](http://avc.com)).

------
brudgers
Why wouldnt someone running the charity you imagine focus on getting new
standardized hardware rather than fussing around with a hodgepodge of old
machines?

There's probably a thrift shop who will take it to sell and put the money
toward charity. It even could be sold yourself on Craigslist and the
procedures used to support whatever cause exceeds Goodwill in merit.

------
LarryMade2
Macs are tough to donate - a lot of institutions want windows machines...

So first think of places that appreciate Macs like art schools, video or music
programs, and other creative organizations. Once you find one of those I think
you will have no problem.

~~~
crisnoble
Great idea, thanks for the suggestion.

------
Cryptonmomitron
Depending on your area freegeek could be a great place to donate. They give
away computers to people in need or let people earn a computer by volunteering
and learning how to build their own!

------
tjr
For the laptop anyway, you might take a look at:
[http://www.kidsoncomputers.org/needed](http://www.kidsoncomputers.org/needed)

